# Tommy Farmer



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Recently [ on other boards ] I have seen several people take undeserved shots at Tommy. Tommy is the best caster this country has ever seen but his ability goes far beyond casting. Look at all the fishing and casting boards. You see so many people asking for help and who is one of the first to respond? At every tournament he is willing and eager to help everyone with their casting and equipment. Lets not take someone like this for granted. Tommy is someone this sport cannot afford to loose.
It's a pleasure to be a part of casting in this country and a lot of that has to do with people like Tommy, Big Lou, Jerry V. just to name a few. They are our best but they are also good people that deserve our support and respect. Goodluck to the three of you in Belguim.
Bob Sales


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Amen brother!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Bob,

I think I know the "other baords" your talking of and I wouldnt let that bother you, Tommy or any of the American casters. Tommy is very well respected by the people who count on both side of the Atlantic, he is a *world* class act, not only as a caster but also as an ambassador for the sport and his country.

Tom.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Helluva guy!*

I'm not a tournament caster but I have been to see Tommy a couple times and I will tell one and all that he is one of the nicest, most down to earth guys you'd ever wanna meet. He's gone out of his way to help me several times. I cannot imagine a better casting teacher than Tommy Farmer. If you want to improve your cast AND spend time with a real down home good guy then go see Tommy.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

There are other boards???? Blah!! Pierandsurf is the only one that counts. Tommy rocks and is always first to answer questions in the distance casting forum. Just wish he would bring his rods or stop by hampton roads on the way to some of his tourneys. Im sure we could get a group up to meet and have a small session!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tommy did more for my (fishing) cast in one morning than all the research, reading boards,watching video's, other casters casting for the previous 8 years had done.

Too say that Tommy Farmer is a class act is a understatement.

Anyone that takes shots at a individual like this is either jealous, ignorant or both.

Keep up the good work Tommy and good luck across the pond.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> T
> Too say that Tommy Farmer is a class act is a understatement.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tommy is the Pope of Distance Casting.

How can anyone not like him? 

All kidding aside, he is one of the good guys.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Tommy is all class !!*

Mighty suspicous that this would happen just prior to his particiapation in an international event. I think many are aware he (along with a couple of other US casters) is about to head over to Belgium to compete in the Big Danny Open shortly.

While there is nothing wrong with a little "friendly" trash talk, some think the best way to get a competitive advantage is to "get inside the competition's head" and mess with them psychologically.

I'm only speculating here and if I'm off base and misinformed- my apologies. I haven't seen the specific comments Bob has referred to.

If this is about something else, I can't possibly understand how anyone that actually know's Tommy could have something bad to say- as already said - he is a true ambassador to the sport, always willing to share info and help, and a true inspiration to all that cast, whether for distance or fishing.

Here's to a top class gentleman and "world" class caster.





If I am right I can assure the perpetrators- it's going to take a bit more than BS tactics to throw Tommy off his game.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy = a bloody nice chap :beer:


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Tommy Farmer (and others on this board)
have taught me alot about casting.

Trashy people talk trash.
They feel that thier nervous chatter will somehow make up for thier lack of skill.

Win, lose, or draw he is always the Champion.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ditto to surfcat and mud they said it all and like mud said...WHAT OTHER BOARDS.....there is only one PIER AND SURF....I wouldn't waste my time on searching for any info on fishing from other sites...Pierandsurf...Never change this website.:fishing:


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I saw the comments first hand and they were totally unwarranted and "this" person out right brought his name into this malicious attack. There was no reason for this. I very much welcome and really enjoy seeing Tommy, Bob S and many others on this other board. Tommy has answsered several posts on questions that I had on casting and VERY much appreciate that. Tommy, Jerry V, and Big Lou are definitely US icons for the sport here and are always willing to help. We definitely look forward to you guys having a great comp @ the Big Danny.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice post Andy. Are you casting again? I heard you had an injury. Good to see you on P&S.
Bob


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im on several cast boards, but I must have missed this series of man drama. All I know is Tommy, Jerry V and others took the time to help me so in my book there good guys..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I appreciate the kind words and compliments here on my 47 th birthday... 

I had completely missed the whole exchange on Nicks board and didn't see it until it came up over on Keith's site. No big deal, everyone is entitled to their opinion and as far as I'm concerened it's just water under the bridge. 

As for helping others, I remember how hard it was to get quality information 10 years ago. There was very little out there. Neil, Nick and Ron Arra had quality videos out and that was about it. I remember struggling for 2 seasons to break 600' so it really makes me happy to help guys cut through that learning curve. To help a guy like Grandville go from 400' to *650 plus * in 2 days really put a smile on my face.... 

I've been down sick since the US Open but all is well now and ready for 2 weeks of training before the Big D.

Thanks again guys.

Tommy


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Mr. Farmer is a tried and true, proven top athlete with skills developed through hard work, and perseverance. Much more important though, he is a caring, conscientious, and responsible gentleman; rare in this world, thanks be said.
Roy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appreciate the kind words and compliments here on my 47 th birthday...
> 
> ...


i dont think they make a cake big enough for THAT many candles 



Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i dont think they make a cake big enough for THAT many candles
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Kim gave up on the candles, cake went topheavy at 40...lol


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

For those that did not see the post I am talking about. It was just a cheap shot. Nothing terrible, just stupidity.
I wasn't trying to defend Tommy. He can take care of himself. I just couldn't figure out why anyone would take the time to post something negative about someone that is so well respected in this sport. 
Bob S


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

bob. take a look at the jerks 2nd. post. at the end he said he's crap. i'm willing to accept that he's crap. now everyone here know he's crap. 

i don't know when tommy is leaving. jerry and lou are going on the 23rd, and i wish them all the best knowing full well they will do us proud, aw hell we are already proud of them.


----------



## gamblr2004 (May 26, 2008)

happy birthday tommy, you know your good when you have haters


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Tommy's 47 ... ?*

Hi Tommy,

Many Happy Returns for today. I'm glad I got in before the day's end.

I wholly echo the praise you've received in this thread. You helped me get into casting and improved my first day effort by 90+'.

Hope you enjoyed your day ...
Brian


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Give'em hell Tommy ! I would say good luck but its all skill baby ! Brian T.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Tommy


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Best get in*

my Happy bithdays while there is still time !

Congrats !

And don't let the small chit get to ya, there's a whole lot of good blokes over there in the merry ol UK, have a good time in Belgium and knock a couple out of the ballpark !! :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Tommy!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.

I don't usually let trash talk get to me. You have to take the trash talk and turn it into _motivation_ to perform even better. 

It has worked out pretty well for me in the past.... 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Bob,

Elbow is OK for the smaller stuff, played around with the midgets (50gm/75gm 1-7/8ox & 3-1/8oz) yesterday at Sutton Valence - UKs hardest distance venue (ask Tommy). 

I managed to get the 50gm to 170.91m (560') & the 75gm to 192.08m (630') with my Spinner outfit.

Like me, I didn't understand at first (Worlds title - 1999) but as I do now, I know better.

Keep well and enjoy life, afterall we are only visiting.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Happy Birthday Tommy.

47 still got many a years casting infront of you, hope you had a good un.

Ask Danny for some Leffe Brun when you are in Belgium - It's highly recomended :beer:


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Led said:


> Happy Birthday Tommy.
> 
> 47 still got many a years casting infront of you, hope you had a good un.
> 
> Ask Danny for some Leffe Brun when you are in Belgium - It's highly recomended :beer:


Thanks Andy,

What is "Leffe Brun"??


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Tommy - Practice hard, and when you arrive, try to relax and imagine you are standing on the sod fields of Shallotte, NC. 

_*Get R Done *_



BTW- my appologies. A little too quick on the bait.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey andy. i couldn't agree with you more. at 47 he's got a looong way to go


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM

hope you and charlie have a great time in belgium.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leffe

Enjoy (more than 1 bottle)


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

dang, if lil bro is 47 it's time for me to start employing pipe fitter math to determine my age:
run=age i wanna be [?]
travel=years i have actually been here [62]
cosine=tommy's age [47]


run=travel x cosine
run= 62 x .682
run= 42 yea, that's how old i am
Happy Birthday Bro
charlie


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope Tommy goes over there, and sends one airmail, about 1000 feet.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

A little late on the birthday greeting, but best wishes anyway "KID", LOL! I can't imagine some SOB bad-mouthing Tommy, helpful as he is, so it must be some "no castin' broke rod rusty bearing bent guide short handled chinese reel usin' power boat navigatin' fish poachin' turkey"!!!! Kick their butts, Tommy!!! Good luck and "break a leg"!!! Larry


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Happy belated birthday*

I never met Tommy (hope to someday), but I have watched and learned soooo much from his you-tube videos I can't say thank you enough! 

Hope you had a great birthday Tommy! :beer:

Many more!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Like some others, I haven't seen the posts in question, but I'd wager the individual(s) who made the offending posts have never spent any time in Tommy Farmer's company. 

Tommy, best of luck to you and the other "yanks' as they compete in the Big Danny. Belated birthday wishes as well!


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Happy Birthday Tommy!! May the FORCE be with you!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appreciate the kind words and compliments here on my 47 th birthday...
> 
> ...


Tommy I have met you once and believe me Grandville has a lot to say in your favor when I meet him on the NB pier. (He has a lot to say anyway)
Happy belated birthday and Hope you feel better.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY a bit too late...*

Sorry Tommy too much work and didn´t enter your site before...so HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!:fishing::fishing:

Don't know who can talk bad about you after all the help you give US ALL in here... 

My short story: 

I was looking for some advice for a new reel, baitcast one, 
I had no idea someone could throw over 200 mt with a conventional reel... 
Found a guy in UK, something like Black Beard (maybe a pirate I thought...) who at my question send me to your forum in a couple of posts.. 
There a lot of people gave me lots of info about what to buy....and after a couple of month was addicted to look some amathing vids made by some Farm owner, who had the problem that the sea was a little bit far, so he had to find the way to cast his bait from some vary far place........ 
He got me instantly conversed into the "Dark side" as somebody says...
When I began to try that very strange techniques with my equipment I got LOTS of help from him .....
After that I found that some Argentinian neighbours were doing the same things and were very good also.....

1st. June I went to Argentina to my first longcasting tourny and had very good results, for my, got in the 20 position (of 28) with 195 mt in 150 gs and 197 in 125 gs with my firsts high swings....And also meet very friendly people as Giaco (Luis Solimeno) and lots of other people

Now I´m trying to introduce longcasting also in here Uruguay..

During that time I learnt very well that Tommy and Neil were very, very, friendly people and are ready to help anyone with the most trivial of questions, that talks very good of them!!!
Also they are part of the Elite and History of casting...

So Thanks again Tommy and also Neil...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE AGAIN:beer::beer:

(funny thing my birthsday is also the 8'th of June)

LONG LIVE LONGCASTING!!!!:beer::beer:

HAVE FUN IN THE BIG DANNY:beer::beer::beer::beer: (dont abuse....)

Sorry about my english:redface:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Man this thread still here?

Happy BIrthday tommy.

Frig what people say man. They dont know you. 

I do.........and I respect you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Just looked back through the comments here and i just want to say thanks to all of you. I'm not an overly touchy feely kind of guy (except with kim...lol) but I've got to say that some of the comments here really make me realize what a good group of guys we have here on P&S. 

Thanks again,

Tommy

P.S. Ryan, when this belgium tournament is over I'm gonna put down the casting gear and pick up the fishing gear so you'll likely see me down at the Fort this summer/fall. If all goes well at Hatteras too!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Never had the pleasure of meeting you Tommy but I know of a couple of different occasions Ive posted questions on the board and Ive gotten direct emails from you regarding the subject and what to do to help whatever the situation was. A mans' man for sure. Worked from the bottom up and not too proud to help others go from the bottom up as well! Good luck!


----------

